# Blackwood Cat Food



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

My local pet food store has just started carrying Blackwood Cat Food. I thought I would give it a try and my two seem to love it. Would love to hear your thoughts on this food or if anyone else has fed it. I picked up their grain free formula...
Blackwood Pet Food | Chicken Meal & Field Pea

*INGREDIENTS:*

Chicken Meal, Field Pea, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Whitefish Meal, Buffalo Meal, Tapioca Starch, Lentils, Chickpeas, Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Natural Flavor, Carrots, Celery, Beets, Parsley, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach, Menhaden Fish Oil, Lecithin, DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, L-Lysine, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Blueberry, Cranberry, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Organic Dried Kelp, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, d- Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Citric Acid, Folic Acid, Potassium Chloride, Iron Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate.


*CALORIE CONTENT*

3823 kcal/kg • 416 kcal/cup • 4 kcal/g (ME – calculated)

*GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:*

Crude Protein MIN 40.0% • Crude Fat MIN 18.0% • Crude Fiber MAX 4.0% • Moisture MAX 10.0% • Ash MAX 7.0% • Omega 6 (Linoleic Acid) MIN 3.25% • * Omega 3 (Linolenic Acid) MIN 0.5%

* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by AAFCO cat food nutrient profiles.

*Nutritionally Complete & Balanced*

Blackwood Special Diet Chicken Meal & Field Pea Cat Food is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO cat food nutrient profiles for All Life Stages.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I haven't heard of this brand, but it's apparently for sale at chewy.com, too. 

It's not bad actually, if you compare it to other good brands, but it's not my choice of kibble IF I had to feed kibbles, that is. The one thing I really don't like is that peas are second on that list. The other is whitefish...cats don't need fish in their diet, much less a nameless one.

Isn't EVO's turkey/chicken formula in the bag a better deal? I think they've also got one of the lowest carb content of among dry food, but that doesn't mean I like promoting it in general. If you do use kibbles, please do so _sparingly_ and not leave out an all day buffet. Remember, we are promoting your cat's future health!


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks TabbCat for your input. I actually am very well versed on canine nutrition, I've fed my three dogs raw for 7 years. I have tried every trick in the book to get my two cats on raw because I know its best but they are not buying into it. I feed half canned and half kibble and would feed all canned if my budget allowed for it. I have no clue how to read a label on cat food so I wasn't sure about this brand. I was feeding Orijen kibble but I was looking for something a little less expensive. I will check out the Evo next time I'm shopping. Thanks!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh I'm glad you are feeding canned at least.  I know, canned food is definitely not cheap, and I've got two cats that tend to love the expensive stuff most. :/

Orijen is excellent, but I think if you're looking for the best savings, EVO stands out most to me, especially since it's lower carb (even Orijen). I think I've read that there's a brand called "Young Again" that has zero carbs, but I've personally never tried it and am not sure of its price. Anyway, wishing you, and all of your pets in the very best of health!  Good to hear your dogs are on raw, cats can be such stubborn creatures!


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh Yes, my two like the expensive canned the best! I tried our local pet supply store today for EVO and they don't carry it so next time I'm stocking up at my regular store I'm definitely going to check it out, as well look for Young Again. As for the raw...I think I will always being trying to sneak it in there some way!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I think Young Again cat food is only sold online. I could be wrong, but I've never seen it in stores--independent stores or big box stores. Just so you don't go running around town looking for it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

EVo went through a particularly nasty round of recalls 2 years ago. They initially recalled a few skus, then several weeks later a few more. And then decided to recall their entire product line (EVO, Cal Natural, Innova, Karma & Healthwise). About 6 weeks later, they had just gotten the shelves restocked...and they recalled it all again. To me, they had absolutely no control of the situation. The problem was that their mixing vats had contamination in the metal seams. They supposedly had done a thorough cleaning process before sending out product after they recalled it all the first time...obviously not since they took all back a second time. At that point I stopped carrying their product in my store, as did the vast majority of independent retailers. Since then, they have been sold by Proctor & Gamble to Mars...going from the frying pan into the fire IMO. On paper EVO is one of the best kibbles out there...but I don't trust their production capability at all. 

In addition, the recalls were all released late on Friday afternoon, by the time word got to the retailers we were closed for the night. So there we were on Saturday morning....the busiest time of the week...pulling product from shelves, having to explain to customers why they couldn't buy it and help them find a new food. It was chaos. 

This Blackwood food is cheaper than Orijen because it's not the same quality as Orijen. Peas are very high in protein, since they're the second ingredient this food is getting a fair amount of it's protein from plant sources which is not ideal for cats. So even though the protein is higher than Orijen, not all of it is the right quality of protein...so it's not really a benefit. This is by no means a bad food, but there's a reason for the cost savings.


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks doodlebug! I've also rotated in Boreal, which my cats like. Someone also told me that Felidae now has grain free which I may have a look at too.


----------

